# Grannies who drip



## Alex (24/3/15)

Chucking them clouds

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5


----------



## Jakey (24/3/15)

That title of your post though. The Internet has ruined me, thats for sure!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 13 | Can relate 2


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/15)

Just goes to show it is never to late to see the light and start upon this amazing journey we call vaping

sent from deep inside a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## shaunnadan (24/3/15)

What's amazing is the dripping granny on Instagram!!! Hash tags and alles!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> What's amazing is the dripping granny on Instagram!!! Hash tags and alles!



And the game in the background  Thats one cool granny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (24/3/15)

You go granny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/3/15)

Almost swallowed my driptip when I read the title.....

That's the life though - drinking coffee & vaping up a storm while playing WoW..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (24/3/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Almost swallowed my driptip when I read the title.....
> 
> That's the life though - drinking coffee & vaping up a storm while playing WoW..



WoW.... been so long.

What char are you? level?


----------



## Michaelsa (24/3/15)

Somebody send that women a million mls!
I just hope i can still be dipping like that when I'm older than i could ever hope to be if i still smoked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/3/15)

Kaizer said:


> WoW.... been so long.
> 
> What char are you? level?



I basically have one of each class of the chars, i.e. Hunter, Warlock, Shaman, Monk, Priest, Rogue, Mage, Death Knight, Paladin, Warrior and Druid. Love my main, which is the Hunter. The rest of them was mainly for being self-sufficient with all professions and of course to experience the gameplay with each class.
After WoD, the Hunter is on 100, and the rest of them are in various slow progression levels between 91 and 97. The Garrison daily stuff & profession cooldowns are just such a mission now to keep up with on all of them. It's more work than being at work 

I play Horde on Lightbringer, but have another 2 high level 2 Alliance >90 on Argent Dawn (RP) as well. Playing on Alliance just seems wrong as they are mostly the organized, goody-two-shoes type 

I can just hope that if I manage to reach this tannie's age, that I'd also still be able to vape away while playing & sipping on my tea or a beer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (6/7/16)

Sill hope for us old ballies 
if there nothing else we can do ,at least we can still suck

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (6/7/16)

Not just gaming/vaping but rocking a bottom fire mech like a boss.

Wish my gran was this cool........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErnstZA (6/7/16)

Lovit. makes me wonder what someone was searching for when they came across this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

